

Leverage Data for Customer Success - francoismathieu
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/leverage-data-for-customer-success/

======
codercraig
TLDR: Whether you are using a powerful platform or multiple tools to manually
sort everything out, it’s critical to listen to the signals your customers are
sending. Using data and technology for customer success will not only improve
the performance of your team, but your customers will also be more engaged,
they will stay longer on board and they will invite their friends to use your
product.

